# Relearning to sew...where to start?



## lyncecelia (Apr 18, 2014)

I learned to sew as a kid, but due to some medical stuff that happened around 18, I lost a lot of skills. I regained about 95% of my motor skills, but I forgot how to sew...I want to relearn, but I'm not sure where to start.

Should I work on hand stitching first? A machine? Anyone want to give me pointers? I'd love to get to the point of making our own clothes, but I don't want to overwhelm myself either!

Thank you!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I would google for sewing projects aimed for kids. Most of them start as hand sewing and work your way up from there. Go at your own pace, there's no great hurry.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Use the machine and make something simple. An apron, pillowcase. Buy a few 1/4 yards of quilting fabric and hand piece something. A pattern using diamonds is good for hand piecing (tumbling block, stars). I like to go back and forth. Hand piecing is peaceful. Or pieceful.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

Pick something that you really want to own/use or look at. Try looking at pattern books for ideas. If you have issues with small motor movements, I would start on a machine project. Good Luck!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I would probably start you out with the simple use of the sewing machine first. To get familiar with it and learning how you and it works together, start with a simple pillowcase. Here is a site to get you started.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrYWCma9wgM[/ame]


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Check with your local sewing stores, (including JoAnn and Hancock if they are nearby). Several of ours often have project classes, and often have machines that you can use for them - if you reserve them early enough. Find some projects that you are interested in and see if they can rent you a machine for the class. Our Hancock also has beginning sewing classes that you can bring any machine to if you already have one. 

Dawn


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Are you interested in sewing garments, quilts or household items?

My mother and grandmother taught me to sew, so I knew more before getting to home ec class way back when they had home ec. In that class (it was the 7th grade), we started with a 9-patch pillow. Then moved onto a shaped pillow. Mine was a bear. The body was machine sewn and the face was sewn on by hand and then stuffed with fiberfill stuffing.

After that, we moved on to clothing. A simple A-line skirt for the girls and gym shorts for the boys.


----------

